
Ask HN: How do you tag AWS resources? - jmorgan
How do you tag your resources on AWS (EC2 instances, S3 buckets, users, etc)?<p>Any recommended tools or techniques (e.g. IaC like terraform)?<p>AWS recommend a standard format shown here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;answers&#x2F;account-management&#x2F;aws-tagging-strategies&#x2F; but I was wondering if anyone has alternative standards or best practices..<p>Thanks!
======
moondev
My opinion: you shouldn't need to manually tag anything because it should be
done automatically via your ci/cd.

With that said, in some cases deploying everything this way is not realistic.
I have always admired Netflix's "frigga" naming conventions:
[https://github.com/Netflix/frigga](https://github.com/Netflix/frigga)

I was exposed to it by working with Spinnaker which uses it. Pretty clean way
to organize everything.

Here is a nice quickstart:
[https://github.com/spinnaker/moniker](https://github.com/spinnaker/moniker)

> Every resource is assigned a Moniker which exposes app, stack, detail, and
> cluster fields. If, for example, a Moniker is assigned using Frigga, we can
> say that cluster = app-stack-detail.

